

Back by Popular Demand: All You Can Jet - _pius
http://www.jetblue.com/AYCJ/

======
sp332
Dustin Curtis (dcurtis) and Alaska Miller (alaskamiller) took as many flights
as possible in 30 days, the last time this deal was up. They used to have a
page at <http://dustincurtis.com/30dayflight.html> but it's broken now. I can
only find one story (which is really interesting!):
<http://dustincurtis.com/to-fasten-your-seatbelt.html>

dcurtis, where's your 30-day flight site now?

~~~
mcargian
I don't think there was anymore than this. I remember the first post with a
big lead up to the 30 day trip - but I don't remember many other posts other
than the one you linked to.

------
ljlolel
I did this last year. Literally life-changing. While in school, I traveled
every weekend. I spent 3 days visiting a friend in Bogota, Colombia.
Incredible experience.

One of the best parts is that you only have to book 3 days in advance, so you
can pick when you leave pretty casually instead of planning ahead. You can
also cancel any time at least 3 days before, so you can extend your trip if
things are going well.

Because of this, it's almost worth it even if you take just 2 round-trip
flights in the month.

Online booking now will make things easier too (before it was by phone).

------
c1sc0
I wonder if you could make airports your startup 'office' for 30 days like
this. I always seem to be more productive on trains or planes.

~~~
elbenshira
Are you kidding me? An airport is the last place I'd want to work. Expensive
and crappy food, tired and annoyed people, and the endless noise of foot-
traffic and zooming carts and loud-speaker announcements make airports one of
the worst places on planet Earth.

~~~
T_S_
Isn't it weird? Two people talking in a library can be more distracting than a
crowd.

~~~
cschep
Ah! Trying to up upvote on an iPhone gone wrong! Meant to upvote and
downvoted.. Might two people proxy their votes to correct my error?

------
lsc
oh man. It's probably less fun than it sounds? but it sounds pretty fun. I'm
currently trying to think of a justification. A whirlwind tour of USian data
centres, perhaps?

~~~
mahmud
Dude, aren't you a biker? Fuck it, go ride instead.

~~~
lsc
I sold my bike to a friendly pair of VAX SysAdmins a few months back, in
exchange for the largest stack of twenties I've ever touched. It must have
taken north of a week to get those out of the ATM. My girl has commandeered my
"disposable" maxima (now that I finally replaced the window and fixed the
brakes, it's a reasonable ride. Man, that window was out for two years, and it
turns out that replacing the window was a 20 minute job and a $40 part. who
knew?)

My current ride is a 2002 Toyota Sienna with the seats ripped out. It's damn
useful, really; I now have freight capabilities, and the seats are serving in
my new office. But it's about as far from a bike as you can get; I get to keep
it until my parents decide if they want to actually get rid of it or not.

------
mcantelon
You too can maximize your output of greenhouse gases.

Edit: Changed from "impact on the ozone layer".

~~~
sethg
I assume that JetBlue is making this offer for the same reason that any
airline offers a discount tied to an abnormal schedule: they can’t sell enough
full-price (or even normal-discount-price) tickets to fill their seats during
September, but they don’t want to reduce the number of flights they offer, and
once they’ve committed to flying the plane then the marginal cost per
passenger is trivial.

In other words, the plane is going to pump out those greenhouse gases whether
it’s half full or three-quarters full, so your decision to accept this offer
isn’t going to make much of a difference.

~~~
philwelch
Well, it'll pump out slightly more greenhouse gases when it has to support the
marginal weight of one additional passenger. But the marginal energy
expenditure for one passenger is most likely pretty thin.

------
paolomaffei
If you, like me, are in Europe remember we have ryanair. You fly pretty much
everywhere for $50 or less on a lot of days. $499 pass gets you 10 flights and
not just in a month.

Still, I'd love to do this if I was in the US since it would force me to keep
traveling

~~~
retube
Is this $50 + fuel tax + carry-on fee + baggage charge + a quid for the bog +
check-in costs?

~~~
trin_
depends on the day but 50€ incl all fees is not uncommon for ryanair.last trip
to london was 65€ for 2 persons without additional bags. my trip to the
airport +parking was more than my ticket.

------
hop
What are the extra taxes/fees for going to the Caribbean or Costa Rica with
the pass?

------
jmillerinc
Super lame that people upvoted this story. Way off topic for HN.

~~~
sorbus
I hate to do this, but I'm going to quote the guidelines at you:

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."

